# Sundog Valley Farms - Maggie, Millie, Brownie, Patches



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

We bought our girls already bred from a neighbor but they didn’t know for sure when any of them were bred! We confirmed three of the four are pregnant with multiples via ultrasound (machine gave out before Patches). I’m hoping (for Maggie’s sake) that we are getting close!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy kidding! Beautiful does!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Happy kidding!! Can’t wait to see their little babies!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, cute napping picture. Happy kidding. I love the coloring on the paint Lamancha. ( sorry don't know who is who) Do you know who the dad was on any of them?


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Aww, cute napping picture. Happy kidding. I love the coloring on the paint Lamancha. ( sorry don't know who is who) Do you know who the dad was on any of them?


Thanks! Maggie (The LaMancha/Nigerian dwarf mix who looks like she's got a white belt on and is in the foreground of the first photo) is Millie's mother (the black and white 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 Lamancha with one horn who is right behind her). Millie's father was a Nigerian dwarf named Carmine and he's the father to Maggie's babies again this year. Millie was bred with a Nigerian dwarf with blue eyes named Longnight. Brownie (all brown) and Patches (tri-color patches and furthest back in that first photo) are both half Alpine and half Nigerian dwarf, though not related. The father of their babies is a buck named Melvin from the same litter as Millie, so their babies will be 5/8ths Nigerian Dwarf, 1/4 Alpine, and 1/8th Lamancha.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Thanks! Maggie (The LaMancha/Nigerian dwarf mix who looks like she's got a white belt on and is in the foreground of the first photo) is Millie's mother (the black and white 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 Lamancha with one horn who is right behind her). Millie's father was a Nigerian dwarf named Carmine and he's the father to Maggie's babies again this year. Millie was bred with a Nigerian dwarf with blue eyes named Longnight. Brownie (all brown) and Patches (tri-color patches and furthest back in that first photo) are both half Alpine and half Nigerian dwarf, though not related. The father of their babies is a buck named Melvin from the same litter as Millie, so their babies will be 5/8ths Nigerian Dwarf, 1/4 Alpine, and 1/8th Lamancha.


Oh! Also Maggie has had quads the last three years in a row. Brownie and Patches both had kids last year, though I'm not sure how many. Millie is a FF (and easily my favorite. She's such a lovey little girl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful girls. Nice pictures,even though one little lady is wondering why your taking pictures of her back end! Lol 😁


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful girls. Nice pictures,even though one little lady is wondering why your taking pictures of her back end! Lol 😁


Thank you! Half of my photos are of goat backsides at this point!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! Quads three years in a row. Does she feed them all without help? I think Maggie has earned the title of super goat.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Wow! Quads three years in a row. Does she feed them all without help? I think Maggie has earned the title of super goat.


I don’t know!!! I need to ask her former owner. I DO know that her daughter Millie was a bottle baby and that they averaged over a gallon of milk a day. We already decided that even if we stop breeding Maggie at some point, she’s earned a retirement on the pasture with a whole bunch of blackberry bushes to munch on.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Very pretty girls! I hope they all have smooth deliveries to healthy babies! Looking forward to seeing their kids!! 💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Momma of the year!

Maggie gave birth to triplets while I was taking my kiddo to get braces put in today. They’re beautiful and are nursing nicely.

However… our LGD attacked Maggie either during or immediately after birth. Maggie managed to get her babies to safety and blocked the dog from getting to them. She should be okay but that darn dog bit her badly on the face and neck. We are absolutely getting rid of the dog.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations on the kids! Glad to hear Maggie was able to protect them from your LGD. I really hope Maggie is okay!!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Momma of the year!
> 
> Maggie gave birth to triplets while I was taking my kiddo to get braces put in today. They’re beautiful and are nursing nicely.
> 
> However… our LGD attacked Maggie either during or immediately after birth. Maggie managed to get her babies to safety and blocked the dog from getting to them. She should be okay but that darn dog bit her badly on the face and neck. We are absolutely getting rid of the dog.


Two boys and a girl. Azalea, Basil, and Chives.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gosh that's scary! Congratulations on the kids and I hope Maggie heals up quickly.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Gosh that's scary! Congratulations on the kids and I hope Maggie heals up quickly.


Thank you! We got ahold of our vet and I feel better after talking to her office. Gave LA 200, used betadyne, did some vitamin b and calcium drench. She’s eating, drinking, and nursing.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations on the kids! Glad to hear Maggie was able to protect them from your LGD. I really hope Maggie is okay!!


She has some pretty bad bite marks on her face and neck, but she should fully recover. Poor girl has had A DAY!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Adorable kids!! Poor Maggie, she really has had quite the day - bless her heart. Praying she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the faces. Poor Maggie. Is the LGD not used to goats?


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I love the faces. Poor Maggie. Is the LGD not used to goats?


She is. She’s been around goats her whole life, but I don’t know if she’s ever been around during birth. We built her a whole separate dog run over the last three days and tried just putting her there last night. She hopped the electrified fence with ease to get back to the goats. Since we don’t know when our other girls are due and we can’t even separate the dog, we are going to have to rehome her. I can’t risk this happening again. It stinks.

But in the upside the goats seem good. I’m west coast so it’s early here yet but I went down in the middle of the night to check in them. Kids were sound asleep with full bellies and Maggie was alert. We’ve got some very warm beautiful weather here in oregon this coming week (nearly 70!) so I’m not concerned about temps.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Poor Maggie, that is such a shocker. But I'm glad everyone got out okay. That would have been terrible just otherwise. Sorry you have to deal with that. Certainly keep us updated on how she heals. She defiantly is Super Goat!

Adorable kids. Love that you got three different sets of ears. Wonderful pictures. I'm jealous to cuddle some babies right now.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Poor Maggie, that is such a shocker. But I'm glad everyone got out okay. That would have been terrible just otherwise. Sorry you have to deal with that. Certainly keep us updated on how she heals. She defiantly is Super Goat!
> 
> Adorable kids. Love that you got three different sets of ears. Wonderful pictures. I'm jealous to cuddle some babies right now.


I’m really worried because my other three girls could go into labor at any time. I can’t stand the thought of this happening again. Or worse! Reached out to a few people already looking to rehome the dog and going to pick up a muzzle today. Unfortunately she jumped right over the electrified fence for the dog run we built her.
But the babies are cute! And SO sweet. The little girl just loves napping on a person’s lap. She’s a keeper for sure!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a Great Mama Maggie is. Well I understand about the LGD. I have my female with Bucks only. She was too aggresive to the kids. My male isnt
Hes with the kids & moms. I hope you dont have any more lgd problems. Your kids are adorable.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a Great Mama Maggie is. Well I understand about the LGD. I have my female with Bucks only. She was too aggresive to the kids. My male isnt
> Hes with the kids & moms. I hope you dont have any more lgd problems. Your kids are adorable.


Thank you! They’re so, so sweet. One of my neighbors wants a few babies, so even the ones we sell we’ll get to watch grow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable babies. 

Poor girl. I am truly sorry that happened. 

Flush any wounds, which can be flushed. Make a light tea color iodine/water solution. Do it 2 x a day for 4 days, then go to once a day until you think she it ok.
Do a smell check daily, to make sure there is no stink.

Dogs mouths have a lot of bacteria in it and if not flushed, will fester.

Mama is a good doe, protecting her babies, bless her. 🤗

If you have banamine, I would give her some for pain and swelling, as needed.

Give her fortified vit b complex, 6 cc’s per 100lbs SQ and probiotics to help with shock. Daily a few hours or so after antibiotics are given.

🙏 Prayers sent.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable babies.
> 
> Poor girl. I am truly sorry that happened.
> 
> ...


I don’t have Banamine but I think my neighbor might, checking with her shortly. We did a betadyne tea cleaning of her wounds and gave her vitamin b, calcium drench, and LA 200. I need to dig through my stuff to see if I have probiotics. She’s the best momma and these babies are doing so well. Full bellies and warm all cuddled up with us. She’s still standing watch like she’s guarding them, even though the dog is currently closed out of the barn. I really wish she’d nap. She looks exhausted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.

Is she up to date on CD&T?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I love the faces. Poor Maggie. Is the LGD not used to goats?


That’s what I’m wondering… my GP would never hurt her goats. She loves them… and the babies are all her babies. Lol 
Good luck to Maggie 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Good work.
> 
> Is she up to date on CD&T?


I just got the goats two months ago, but the previous owner says they all had CDT shots right before being bred.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s what I’m wondering… my GP would never hurt her goats. She loves them… and the babies are all her babies. Lol
> Good luck to Maggie 🍀🍀🍀


She's lived her whole life with goats, but not these goats. We bought her about a month ago. I tried to return her to the people we bought her from. They wouldn't take her back. But I did get out of them that this had happened with her mother once, too (my vet told me that this reaction by our dog was likely learned behavior, so that fits). They tried to tell me this is "normal" and "to be expected" and implied that I just don't know what I'm doing. Luckily I've done a ton of research, and consulted with our vet and the previous owner of my goats, who raised goats for decades, both of whom told me that was a total crock. Since the dog is a purebred Maremma, I'm reaching out to rescue groups that specialize in working dogs to rehome her. She is extremely friendly with people, but she just cannot be around a birthing situation.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck re homing her… it’s very counter productive to have a GLD who would hurt the herd she’s supposed to be protecting. I’m sorry you are dealing with this ❤‍🩹 
Are your mama and babies doing well today?


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Good luck re homing her… it’s very counter productive to have a GLD who would hurt the herd she’s supposed to be protecting. I’m sorry you are dealing with this ❤‍🩹
> Are your mama and babies doing well today?


They’re doing great! My daughter is madly in love with her little Azalea. We have a buyer for the boys coming to check them out later this week. They’re feisty and funny, hopping around and attempting to eat their momma’s food. Momma Maggie is healing well and seems far more alert. She spent about an hour with the other does yesterday and quickly reasserted herself as The Boss of the herd.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s great 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its so good that mom and k8ds are well. Just remember. For as long as mom percieves danger she wont really rest. She is a good mom.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Its so good that mom and k8ds are well. Just remember. For as long as mom percieves danger she wont really rest. She is a good mom.


At night she and the babies are together in the kidding stall while the other goats are in the regular barn side. The dog stays outside (and is muzzled until we can find her a new home). During the day she spends most of the time in the kidding stall. I close the door to the barn for a few hours so they can rest. I’m also letting mom out into the field for an hour or so with the rest of the herd while we watch the babies in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

So much personality on this little guy!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Peek-a-boo 😂💕😍


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, he is a bug. Love the little side eye he is giving. The 'eyebrows' they all have are just adorable, one of my favorite markings. 

How are the other moms doing?


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Aww, he is a bug. Love the little side eye he is giving. The 'eyebrows' they all have are just adorable, one of my favorite markings.
> 
> How are the other moms doing?


He’s so darned cute that it’s going to be hard to sell him! How many wethers do I need??? 😂

The other mommas-to-be are progressing. Ligaments are softer on Brownie than the others and she’s got more of an udder. Pretty sure she will be next. Of course, I’m away from the house at the doctor’s office right now so I’ll probably come home to kids, right?? Seems likely anyhow. I’m very curious what her babies will look like. She’s half alpine and half Nigerian dwarf. The dad is 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 lamancha. He’s also all black and white. Could be quite a mix of looks in the babies!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at them. Poor LGD but I understand why she is muzzled. I hope you find her a new home. Babies are adorable.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Look at them. Poor LGD but I understand why she is muzzled. I hope you find her a new home. Babies are adorable.


Thanks. I feel bad for her but I also am just so low on options. I’ve reached out to more than half a dozen rescue groups, some vets, and posted on NextDoor. She wouldn’t do well in a shelter. Some people said to just put her down, but she’s a total love with people. I think there must be a great home out there for her, just not mine. It’s stressful worrying about when more babies with come, with her out there too.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Brownie would have be my guess as well. Her udder looked furthest along, looks pretty nice too. What ears the babies come out with will be fun to see. Not tons of lamancha in there but that still can be dominant. Color, oooooo, that could be fun. Let's just say it all is fun! Lol I still think the variety you got in the other three was cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Brownie would have be my guess as well. Her udder looked furthest along, looks pretty nice too. What ears the babies come out with will be fun to see. Not tons of lamancha in there but that still can be dominant. Color, oooooo, that could be fun. Let's just say it all is fun! Lol I still think the variety you got in the other three was cool.


This is the sire for Brownie and Patches’ babies. He’s Maggie’s son and he looks just like her, doesn’t he?? Right down to the ears. Lamancha/Alpine/Nigerian Dwarf ears could be just about anything 😂


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, he does look a buck copy of Maggie. Now just to wait in anticipation for kids .... lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Ligaments are soft but not gone. Any guesses on how long until brownie kids??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder looks like she has a little time to go yet.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Her udder looks like she has a little time to go yet.


You’re probably right but I hope not 😂


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm going to guess Sunday! With a buck and doe.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Brownie had her babies! I was in town - ironically at the vet, with my dogs - so my 13 year old delivered a set of twin girls on her own. One wasn’t breathing well at first, but she’s good now. It was thankfully uncomplicated for my kiddo (and brownie)!

Meet Angel Food Cake and Biscotti (aka Angel and Biscuit)


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg luckily she was there if one wasn't breathing! Give her a pat on the back! Good job girl!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Omg luckily she was there if one wasn't breathing! Give her a pat on the back! Good job girl!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


She did so great! This is the first birth she’s even seen!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, good work. They are adorable.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That's great. Congratulations to you all! And a double good job to your daughter. The doelings are super cute. How are they now? Which is to ask, have any more pictures? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> That's great. Congratulations to you all! And a double good job to your daughter. The doelings are super cute. How are they now? Which is to ask, have any more pictures? Lol


They’re great!! Angel (the black and white one) is a momma’s girl who sticks to her mom like glue. Biscuit is extremely adventurous, prefers humans to goats, and doesn’t listen to her mother at all.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, they are so cute. Thanks for the update and pictures. Isn't it funny and special how they can already have such different personalities? I love it.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Visually, Millie doesn’t look that close, but she’s a FF and her ligaments disappeared overnight, so I think we’ve got babies sooner rather than later from her! For a FF I think that utter actually looks pretty good, right? She’s 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 lamancha


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hard to tell much through all that hair but it looks to be a decent size! Happy kidding!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hard to tell much through all that hair but it looks to be a decent size! Happy kidding!


You’re right! I should shave her 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Checked her every two hours but of course I still missed the north! Twins (so far, but I think she’s done). One is definitely a boy and both loud and seemingly healthy. The other is in precarious shape. I thought she was dead when I first walked in. Warmed her with towels and body heat, and gave a calcium drench. Holds her head up now but not standing or making any attempt to nurse. Checked her temp and it’s far too low. Bringing her into the house to try and save (her name is Blue)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww, I’m sure you’ll do a great job with Blue and she’ll be bouncing with her brother soon.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe cuties ... good luck with Blue! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sorry you missed the birth. Congratulations on the cuties though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some does can be sneaky. 

Congrats, very cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, I hope Blue is doing well. Missing births happens so don't be too hard on yourself. Congratulations on them both. Will be waiting and hoping she gets strong.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> Aww, I hope Blue is doing well. Missing births happens so don't be too hard on yourself. Congratulations on them both. Will be waiting and hoping she gets strong.


She's doing well!! I'll post pictures when I get down there later today.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Sweet baby Blue is in the last photo (blue collar) with her twin Asiago!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That's great! Glad Blue is doing better. And Biscuit! Oh my! What an alien. I mean that in a good way. Super cute face! My heart! It's exploding!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> That's great! Glad Blue is doing better. And Biscuit! Oh my! What an alien. I mean that in a good way. Super cute face! My heart! It's exploding!


Biscuit is SUCH a little scamp. I love her. She’s very adventurous and loves people. Never listens to her mom at all. And so far she’s my only one who is not black and white, so I’ll almost certainly keep her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, so cute.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Still no babies from Patches, but I got this cute shot of Maggie’s triplets yesterday. They’re now one month old and absolutely brimming with personality.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Finished off the season with a single buckling from Patches. She had the grace to wait until it was daylight and I was here, which is good because he was breech. I had to push him back in because all four hooves were sticking out. This is the first birth I’ve been here for, so it’s been quite a morning! Anyhow, say hi to Adidas!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

He’s MUCH bigger than any of our others at birth. Really wish I’d weighed them all. He’s easily twice Blue’s size.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

They are a pretty pair. And what a big boy. Glad you got him straightened out. Don't hear of a 4 hoof presentation from one kid often at all.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He’s huge (and adorable!) Congratulations!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> They are a pretty pair. And what a big boy. Glad you got him straightened out. Don't hear of a 4 hoof presentation from one kid often at all.


Thanks! I was stunned. Luckily my mother (a retired nurse) was there with me. He’s a big, beautiful, healthy boy. Whew! Love these babies but I’m glad kidding season is over!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> He’s huge (and adorable!) Congratulations!










Thank you! He’s SO big for a newborn! I’m relieved his mom made it through the birth okay


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! He is big! So glad you were there and ready to help! Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

